# TDF's 20g Morphs to 25g Long



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

TDF's 20g has been torn down and the contents transfered into a 25g long. I was really sad about tearing it down because I'd just gotten it to a state that I really liked.

The Jungle val was integrated into the Osaka and trimmed. I removed some of the corkscrew val from the Osaka and planted it in the 25g L.

Yesterday I purchased 4 Bolivian Rams from Finatics, not 100% sure of the sexes yet, time will tell.

Here's the new tank:









I love the mopani but in photos, it looks like a huge erect pen*s!  However, it creates a lot of hiding spaces. I also included a hiding/shaded area on the left side of the tank for the panda corydoras since they're so skittish.

Current inhabitants include:

5 Panda Corydoras
4 Bolivian Rams
3 Otos
Nerite snales, Amano shrimp & cherry shrimp

Thanks Ciddian, for visiting, the new plants AND moral support! You are awesome! 

Thanks for having a gander!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Enjoyed meeting you and TDF yesterday by the way. Don't know what it is with your picture postings but they come up as a red X to me. I can click on them but it takes me back to the log-in screen.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm they always work for me.. I wonder why 

Thanks for having me Tabatha.. It was great ^^ Yay puppies! 

I really love it, rofl at the...wood. Ha..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well decided to just renter my log-in data and it decided to work... ah well who can understand the workings of a computer... LOL

Nice tank there. What are the dimentions?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet setup. Numerous large (baseball size), rounded pieces of rock, ideally granite as it is an acid rock










There is also grey granite of course-- would be appreciated as territory and spawning sites for these guys.

BTW when the tank morphed- was it more of a T-1000 liquid metal morph or the 1980's style "Whee-BRR-CRUNCRUNCRUNK" transformers flip'n'lock style type dealy? Or did it just kinda fade through like one of those low budget TV-Movie fade transformations?

Or did you just move all the crapp over to a different tank... which'd be far less exciting 

Rather suggestive log and logsticles there too... freaky stuff... I'd like... turn it sideways or something...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice, i like the rams huddling near/in that cave!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Nice tank there. What are the dimentions?


It's a 25g long so 30" long, can't remember the others. It was great meeting you too! Heard you nabbed some rams too!



Ciddian said:


> I really love it, rofl at the...wood. Ha..


Re: Wood, it didn't look like that when we set it up! 



Pablo said:


> Sweet setup.


Thanks!



Pablo said:


> Numerous large (baseball size), rounded pieces of rock, ideally granite as it is an acid rock
> 
> http://www.soil-net.com/album/Soils_...%20granite.jpg
> 
> There is also grey granite of course-- would be appreciated as territory and spawning sites for these guys.


The smooth white rock on the left is actually quite large, it's just buried in the gravel, I could pull it up a bit. I have more of those as well.



Pable said:


> BTW when the tank morphed- was it more of a T-1000 liquid metal morph or the 1980's style "Whee-BRR-CRUNCRUNCRUNK" transformers flip'n'lock style type dealy? Or did it just kinda fade through like one of those low budget TV-Movie fade transformations?


I'd like to think it was a transformation in the form of a montage. 



Pablo said:


> Or did you just move all the crapp over to a different tank... which'd be far less exciting


The majority of plants I took from the 20g as is the Fluval, rocks and titanium heater. The sand on the substrate is new for me and I love it! It's much easier to plant in (Eco-complete underneath) and I'm quite sure the inhabitants like it more too. The Rams were doing what they're supposed to do by taking it into their mouths, rolling it around and spitting it out, they'll be able to dig nests when the times comes. I may put some sand in the Osaka as well, using some tubing to get it down to the bottom.

One problem was the honey gourami, he totally seemed to freak out. After an hour or so, we was pecking at the rams and chasing them around despite the fact that I'd attached some hornwort to a suction cup in a quiet area in the tank. He was also frantically swimming up and down the side of the glass. I'm confused as there's more surface area for him and the tank is more shallow than the 20g. Any thoughts??? I'm rather upset that he's upset. 



Pablo said:


> Rather suggestive log and logsticles there too... freaky stuff... I'd like... turn it sideways or something...


It doesn't look like a pen*s in person, honest! 



Fishfinder said:


> Very nice, i like the rams huddling near/in that cave!


Thank you! It was really cool how everyone has a place to hide. Above the cave is a dark planted area where they love go as well. It was really neat creating an environment specifically for the fish.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Oooh looking good.

The huge erect wood does look like a huge erect pen!s lol.

Not sure if anyone has told you yet, but those rams will eventually get to eating your amano and cherry shrimp if the ram get big enough. 

They might not touch the adult shrimp, but those smaller juvenile shrimp will be fair game for the rams.

Other that that, I see you spent a lot of time planning this!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

dekstr said:


> Oooh looking good.
> 
> The huge erect wood does look like a huge erect pen!s lol.


Okay, I'm going to have TDF take another photo tonight from a different angle to show everyone it really doesn't look like a pen*s! LOL 



dekstr said:


> Not sure if anyone has told you yet, but those rams will eventually get to eating your amano and cherry shrimp if the ram get big enough.
> 
> They might not touch the adult shrimp, but those smaller juvenile shrimp will be fair game for the rams.


I have been warned, I'm hoping that I have enough java moss in the tank that they can hide till they're big enough to survive. When we were emptying the 20g of water we discovered teensy, weensey RCS on the glass, it was so cool I'm sure those of you who breed may not think it's all that exciting anymore but it was a thrill for us! 



dekstr said:


> Other that that, I see you spent a lot of time planning this!


Thanks deks, dreaming, fantasizing, it was a little difficult imagining exactly how it was going to be set up till I actually had the mopani then everything fell into place. And although it looks like a phallus, it's a great piece of wood. (Oh dear, that didn't come out right... )


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey T,

the Bolivians actually like to go rock shopping much like angels go leaf shopping where they will peck and clean various rocks until they find one they like. More = better

This tank (since it is a long one) would be GREAT for either pearl or 3 spot gouramis- the hornwort is already in place for them...

you might like the blue gold or grey threespots.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Hey T,
> 
> the Bolivians actually like to go rock shopping much like angels go leaf shopping where they will peck and clean various rocks until they find one they like. More = better
> 
> ...


You don't think a pair of pearls would be too big for this tank? If I do add Gouramis, I'm going to order them from Menagerie for sure! There is NOTHING occupying the top level of this tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ya man. Blue Gouramis.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Great looking setup.

BTW - You have a dirty mind when it comes to drift wood...LOL


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> Great looking setup.
> 
> BTW - You have a dirty mind when it comes to drift wood...LOL


LOL! Did I mention this tank is in our bedroom??? LOL!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think the driftwood looks more like the "whole package", not just a portion 

It looks good though, good work Tabatha.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris Stewart said:


> I think the driftwood looks more like the "whole package", not just a portion


Oh man, I'm sure people in the office must wonder what the heck I'm laughing about!  



Chris Stewart said:


> It looks good though, good work Tabatha.


Thanks, again, I'll get more photos at different angles!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I should crop it so you only see wood and submit it for POTM! LOL!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

March's POTM - most phallic "hard"scape.

Oh god, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFL!  PG 13 to be sure!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looking tank Tabatha your rams are really cute. Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Pat! The Bolivians' haven't really coloured up yet, hopefully they'll be more comfortable by the end of the week. All 4 have found their own territories.



pat3612 said:


> Very nice looking tank Tabatha your rams are really cute. Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Update... I tore it apart a bit last weekend, it should grow in quite quickly. Hope to cover that rock with riccia, must remember to pick up a hair net tomorrow.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good Tabatha You really have a way with planting Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Looking good Tabatha You really have a way with planting Pat


Thanks Pat. This tank still has some growing and maturing to do, especially after the tear-apart last weekend.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Playing with TDF's new camera last night.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

nice tank !


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks! I tried to keep some open swimming space and hiding places for the corys.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL those snails are too cute... I still cant believe how big they are..


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> LoL those snails are too cute... I still cant believe how big they are..


I was hoping they were breeding but they were actually sharing a Sera chip.


----------

